# Pursuit of Soundness(Need a sound earphone)



## Ronnie012 (May 22, 2015)

I'm on the lookout for an earphone(should be of sound health and sturdy ). Budget 1k max.(better if it comes under 500 rs only)

Would be using it both for listening to music over mobile and watching movies on laptop. 

Sound should be crisp and clear and more(most) importantly the wires should be sturdy. (I do a lot of travelling so a lot of tugging and pulling caused the wires of my previous earphone to tear ) 

As such,How are these?

Buy Sennheiser CX 180 Street II In-Ear Headphone (Black) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

Buy Sennheiser MX 170 Earbud Headphone Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

Buy Sony MDR-EX15LP/B In-Ear Headphone (Black) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

Buy Philips ActionFit Sports in ear headphones SHQ1200WT ActionFit In-ear White Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## The Incinerator (May 22, 2015)

Cowon EM1


----------



## Ronnie012 (May 22, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Cowon EM1



Thanks. Looks like a good buy. Any other suggestions?

(P.s. Want something with overall great sound quality + noise cancellation and not just bass and treble)


----------



## ratul (May 22, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thanks. Looks like a good buy. Any other suggestions?
> 
> (P.s. Want something with overall great sound quality + noise cancellation and not just bass and treble)



you are asking too much under 1k, cowon em1 is your best bet here, with CX180 as second option, both have good build quality and average sound.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 22, 2015)

You won't regret the Cowon EM1,they are the best you can get under Rs 1K. It will meet all the criteria you have set.


----------



## Ronnie012 (May 24, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> You won't regret the Cowon EM1,they are the best you can get under Rs 1K. It will meet all the criteria you have set.



Thanks 
I know Cowon EM1 is the best in the budget, but thing is this thing ain't available locally, so I will need to order online (and i don't like ordering online too much).
So, could you suggest any from Sony?


----------



## The Incinerator (May 25, 2015)

There's no problem getting from Flipkart as Cowon India sells them and they are genuine. But even then if you insist on buying locally and a Sony then get the Sony MDR-EX50LP which is the best Sony around Rs 1200 but still not a patch on that Cowon!


----------



## Ronnie012 (May 26, 2015)

Thanks. Ordered Cowon Em1.


----------



## icebags (May 26, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thanks. Ordered Cowon Em1.



please post a review as per ur views in the review section.


----------



## Ronnie012 (May 28, 2015)

icebags said:


> please post a review as per ur views in the review section.



Definitely. Just let me get them first.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 5, 2015)

A pic of my Cowon Em1

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15494&d=1433519297

Review will follow.


----------

